# "Cigarette/smoke smell"



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Getting annoyed by this. I've now done about 350 trips. In nearly half of those trips, I have had riders openly remark about how amazing my car smells. Yet in the past 2 weeks, I've now had 2 "complaints" of smoke smell (Out of about 80 trips, many of those receiving compliments).

It is almost like some people are not able to discern the difference between "Clean" smells and "Smoke" smells.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Getting annoyed by this. I've now done about 350 trips. In nearly half of those trips, I have had riders openly remark about how amazing my car smells. Yet in the past 2 weeks, I've now had 2 "complaints" of smoke smell (Out of about 80 trips, many of those receiving compliments).
> 
> It is almost like some people are not able to discern the difference between "Clean" smells and "Smoke" smells.


Probably about 6 months ago or so, I picked up 2 girls and one dude, the guy had a blunt and asked if he could light it up, it was coming back from Reseda to the SGV, and I told them, ***** et, do it, started blazing and I dropped them off, the next rider that I had was a woman in around her 40's and she clearly stated when she got in the car that she was already high of the stench, I don't believe she left me a bad rating, but she did tell Uber that my car smelled like weed, and Uber sent me the auto complaint email that I can't seem to find (possibly deleted it) that said that the car smelled like cigarette..
I replied back, laughing and said we both know it was not that.
They answered back basically just don't do it again.
Did it a few times after still..

They will only send you a warning, they won't do anything to you.

Right now Uber is losing plenty of drivers and are resorting to hiring non-qualified peeps to be driving around.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberyft said:


> ***** et, do it, started blazing





uberyft said:


> Did it a few times after still...


F*ck Uber. How about the rest of your fellow drivers that have to tell these as*holes "NO you can't smoke" in our cars and have to hear about how *uberyft* let them? Thanks for your help!


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> F*ck Uber. How about the rest of your fellow drivers that have to tell these as*holes "NO that can't smoke" in our cars and have to hear about how *uberyft* let them? Thanks for your help!


Each and every driver is responsible of their actions. 
I have always been a very open minded person, and I let anyone do almost whatever they want, as long as it does not affect me, I don't really care. I drove peeps doing powder, popping pills, getting high, drinking from open bottles, blasting the speakers (I got some subs and 6x9's), also have had couple problems with the law.

I can only speak for myself, and on every trip that I made I always tried to make sure that I was the BEST driver if not one of the top 5 rides that the rider in the moment has ever had.

I wanted to make them tell other drivers exactly that, Why can't you be like the L.A. drivers? That way they let Uber know 'bout my perks, which is prolly why Uber slipped a lot of stuff that riders complained about.

Some peeps look it like competition, others look at it for fun, I looked at it as rating, the higher my rating, the happier I was, and denying perks to riders lowers rating.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberyft said:


> I looked at it as rating, the higher my rating, the happier I was, and denying perks to riders lowers rating.


Ahhhhh my bad. I didn't realize you were just another ratings *****. Some offer water....some offer mints....some turn off the meeter early to save their customer some money...and some allow smoking/drinking/drugs. I know....I know...."Just trying to keep your customers satisfied".


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

@Former Yellow Driver Being so blunt is one of my bad characteristics I guess, and FYI, since the last paycut, I no longer drive for Uber.

When rates were what they were in March after the 5% comission returned to 20% or a year ago when rates were about 2.50 a mile, obviously I became a rating *****, it's completely normal to try and get the best rating when you are making good money.

When price cut started, I lowered quality/quantity of amenities, however, I still let riders do what ever they pleased, which kept me with my high rating.

On the latest price cut, instead of phecking up my rating, I asked for deactivation and returned phone. I happen to have a day job where I generate enough money to survive in sunny SoCal, but I was not up to drive to lose money and keep my great service. Uber acknowledges that if they want the good drivers back, they have a pretty long list with all the details, and my name for sure is on that list.

Better to get deact in good terms, than to screw up the partnership and not be able to re-apply.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Good luck *uberyft*!


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Each and every driver is responsible of their actions.
> I have always been a very open minded person, and I let anyone do almost whatever they want, as long as it does not affect me, I don't really care. I drove peeps doing powder, popping pills, getting high, drinking from open bottles, blasting the speakers (I got some subs and 6x9's), also have had couple problems with the law.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, and on every trip that I made I always tried to make sure that I was the BEST driver if not one of the top 5 rides that the rider in the moment has ever had.
> ...


So, what happens if, as you're driving some of these 'peeps', you get stopped by the police and one of them drops the 'powder - pills - etc...' in the back seat or on the floor of your car?


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Narkos said:


> So, what happens if, as you're driving some of these 'peeps', you get stopped by the police and one of them drops the 'powder - pills - etc...' in the back seat or on the floor of your car?


I accept FULL responsibility, when I get caught, I know I should not be doing that, and I have been already in 2 different problems with the law, besides getting a wrongful ticket and some warnings here and there.

The biggest problem that I had with the cops so far was in a checkpoint on Sat July 05, 2014 on Arroyo Pkwy in Pasadena, CA. a checkpoint and my car smelled STRONGLY like a combination of beer + drugs that are federally illegal (the beer smell is can still be smelled) I passed the 3 sobriety tests but the cop still booked me on the Pasadena Jail in Garfield Ave. and my car was towed, I was released about 6 hours after inital booking. My car was totally stripped and searched. Police could not find any sort of illegal drugs hence they could not charge me with any infraction. Did spent about 400 total on that little law encounter.

If rider is on the back of the car enjoying a big fat J, they I lower the speed and take sidestreets instead of freeway to take an additional time.
I don't consume drugs, not while I drive, not at all. Did used to in school though, and know how to control myself.
Marlboro Light is the only smoke I blow.

Edit: Got vehicle back on the afternoon of July 08, 2014 near the LA County Jail in DTLA.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

uberyft said:


> also have had couple problems with the law.


Well who would've guessed.....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

*Uberyft:* As I have stated previously in this thread....As a Uber/Lyft driver I disagree with your approach to letting passengers do pretty much whatever they want in your car. That said.....personally I love your live and let live attitude. Good luck with your life.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Find a place that uses an ozone treatment for your car. Gets the smell right out.


----------



## viewsonic (Sep 22, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Getting annoyed by this. I've now done about 350 trips. In nearly half of those trips, I have had riders openly remark about how amazing my car smells. Yet in the past 2 weeks, I've now had 2 "complaints" of smoke smell (Out of about 80 trips, many of those receiving compliments).
> 
> It is almost like some people are not able to discern the difference between "Clean" smells and "Smoke" smells.


find a malco dealer they have a spray that eliminates all odors. You can't breathe the stuff so I just give a shirt spray at night when I park my car. The next morning it smells brand new.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

For 1.10 a mile they can smell whatever they believe they are smelling.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I draw the line at unicorn jizz smell


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I draw the line at unicorn jizz smell
> View attachment 1530


Having recently driven for the Dallas Pride Parade festivities, I can attest that unicorn jizz odor is nearly impossible to eradicate from the car.


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Getting annoyed by this. I've now done about 350 trips. In nearly half of those trips, I have had riders openly remark about how amazing my car smells. Yet in the past 2 weeks, I've now had 2 "complaints" of smoke smell (Out of about 80 trips, many of those receiving compliments).
> 
> It is almost like some people are not able to discern the difference between "Clean" smells and "Smoke" smells.


If anyone ever comments that my car smells like cigarettes, I just say my previous passenger was smoking one before he got in the car. That's always been fine


----------

